# Preference for magazine pouches



## Mac_NZ (Nov 6, 2009)

Lately I have been getting a lot of requests from guys here for the shingle type magazine pouches with the shock cord retention.  I've used the pouches before but never really got a hard on for them, they were fast but I didn't like the lack of versatility with them.  I have always used doubles on a vest for my primary mags with a flap and shock cord or elastic to keep them in tight.  If I was FISCHing I poked the flap between the two mags so I could get one out fast, if I had to climb around rappel in I pulled the flap out back to the front so I didn't have to worry about them falling out.  I also liked the fact that a pinch I could throw Smoke, CS or broken down belt in them if I had to grab the LSW.

What's your preference and why?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 8, 2009)

I had a 4 mag single stack shingle given to me by natick at one point... worked great for everything but mags you wanted to get at quickly, they built it with snaps instead of velcro/fastex/bungie cords/vampire snot/whatever...  ended up using it for holding markings and various other shit I needed quickly, but could be stored out of the way.

My HSGI Weesatch I have now has a built in shingle system, but I'm still deciding what to make of it... it does let me carry less mag pouches and more multiple use pouches now, since I don't need to hump combat load anymore.


----------

